# control panel



## jccamp (May 4, 2006)

Hello everybody finally got van talbot express 1989 on pilote R470 body back on the road after 8 months in a farm, many things done new water pump and housing, a crack to the block the list is massive. Now all tested insured etc. the last problem is with the control panel when hooked up to mains everything fine but when left to 12v nothing works no lights nothing. I remembered a similar post spotted a long time ago but can't find in. I think gazracer and scotjimland were mentioned in the post. If anybody has info on the outcome/ solution i would be gratful for this, really want the van ready for the family for summer. 
Happy camping enjoy the weather


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Could it be the leisure battery is knackered ?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

You would sytematically have to go through the potential causes.

Battery as mentioned is first: measure its voltage (directly at the battery).

If that is OK it depends on the setup your van has. Does it have a switch that allows you to switch the 12V on and off? If so, the next check would be to make sure that that switch gets 12V. If not, either a fuse is gone (a major one that protects the whole 12V system, not one of the smaller ones that protect one circuit), or the wiring from battery to that switch is broken.

Even if you have no 12V on/off switch there might be a major fuse near the battery (as mentioned above), so check that.

A bit more info about the electric system of your van would help to narrow things down.Good luck with the detective work.

Pieter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What make is the Control Panel JC?
Does it have a name and model No.?


----------



## jccamp (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies people. the problem is solved.
Just to let you all know that i opened up the control panel
no make or model just says Pilote P3 and inside i found various relays.
i manual flicked each one to find one was sticking this was one of a pair which related to a rocker switch used to select leisure or vehicle battery for charging purposes. 
After a quick clean with fine sand paper and a test to check all worked i reassembled unit and there you go.
Hope this may help somebody else in the future, well those who may have a van of similar age.
Thanks again to all replies
Happy camping J.


----------



## jccamp (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies people. the problem is solved.
Just to let you all know that i opened up the control panel
no make or model just says Pilote P3 and inside i found various relays.
i manual flicked each one to find one was sticking this was one of a pair which related to a rocker switch used to select leisure or vehicle battery for charging purposes. 
After a quick clean with fine sand paper and a test to check all worked i reassembled unit and there you go.
Hope this may help somebody else in the future, well those who may have a van of similar age.
Thanks again to all replies
Happy camping J.


----------

